# Can the Roland CX-24 run with CutStudio?



## rumen1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, I am thinking of buying a Roland CX-24, but I don't know if it works with the Roland CutStudio Software and especially the CorelDRAW Plug-in. I have searched the net, but the only thing I have found, is that the software definitely works with the GX-24. But there is no info for the CX-24. I am using Windows XP and CorelDRAW 12.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

The CX-24 will work with the Cut Studio software. You'll just have to be sure you have the correct driver installed. 

The Cut Studio plug in will also still work with Corel 12. There really isn't anything changing at that point since you're not sending to the cutter yet. It's still in the design software.

Good luck with your new cutter!


----------



## rumen1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you very much for the answer. The problem is, that the guy is selling only the plotter - nothing else. No drivers, no CDs. Are all these softwares available for free download?


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Unfortunately the Cut Studio isn't a free download. It can be purchased for $69.99. The drivers are available for a free online download.

Your other option is to try Cadworx Live. Cadworx is a web based design software that has a good bit of templates, vector art, etc. You won't have the export from Corel feature that you have with Cut Studio but if nothing else it will be a good source for some artwork!!


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

if you mean gx-24, tha plotter comes with it


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

The CX-24 is the Roland model previous to the GX-24.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think there is free download...Have you called Roland to see if (1) the CX24 will work with cut studio (which is not a very robust program) (2) tried out sign cut? it is far better than cutstudio..and they have a free trial period...see Plotter list which lists the cx24 as a supported printer


----------



## rumen1 (Jan 19, 2010)

No, SignCut is a very expensive program. And also I prefer to work with a program, that has been made especially for this brand. And most of all - the coreldraw plug-in is what I really need. Besides - I have already find CutStudio. But I'm still waiting for my new plotter to arrive


----------



## bReed (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't consider $60 a year expensive if one is actively cutting.. but to each his own....

here is a link to a previous thread about the cx24 and cut studio
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t26018.html

Here is another link from a vendor that says Cut Studio will run on cx24...not sure if it is a different version that the one with the GX24
Roland CutStudio Software


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I don't think there is free download...Have you called Roland to see if (1) the CX24 will work with cut studio (which is not a very robust program) (2) tried out sign cut? it is far better than cutstudio..and they have a free trial period...see Plotter list which lists the cx24 as a supported printer


Charles,
What don't you like about CutStudio?

-Dana


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dana....did not say I 'disliked' Cut Studio...just that I preferred another program. The one I use has more features and will allow cutting different colors..tells me when to switch colors and has a load of other features that I use which is not in Cut Studio. Cut Studio served me well when I started and it is a pretty decent program.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I don't consider $60 a year expensive if one is actively cutting.. but to each his own....


SignCut is only $60? I thought CutStudio cost even more than that?

Oh wait, I just clicked through and reread what you said. SignCut is $60 _per year_ and CutStudio is a one time fee. That'll teach me to read for comprehension 

Still, like you said, $60 a year is a _very small_ price to pay for a good business tool.

I still use CutStudio for now, but I'll have to look into the trial of SignCut


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rodney...if you pass the salt and pepper, I may have to eat my words!..It seems that signcut has changed. The original website was Welcome to SignCut-X2 (sc-x2) and that is where I got the cost info. But the program has been upgraded...they say...and the new site is Home and I could not find a price anywhere. It appears that you have to down load the trial and then you can find out the cost...odd!!


----------

